# Looking for work in the bloomingdale and elgin area



## Diesel Nick (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking for work in the Bloomingdale and Elgin areas. I have 4 trucks all with western plows. 10+ years experience. 

Let me know,
Nick


----------



## Diesel Nick (Mar 1, 2007)

Bump.......


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

KCG MGT Mark Krog 630-401-4757. He needs Guys. he has all of School District U-46, Carol Stream, and lots of stores! Pay every 2 weeks! Tell him Dan Longerman referred you!


----------



## KCG Management (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey nick if you are still looking on puttng your trucks to work let me know we can always use extra guys. You know how it goes after the first snow fall you know who will make it and who wont.. 

Thanks 
Mark Krog
KCG Management 
630-401-4757


----------



## KCG Management (Oct 13, 2010)

nick give me a call if you want to put them to work....
Mark Krog
KCG Management.
630-401-4757


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

2005 f-350 with 8'6" ProPLUS blade with hinged back drag. 
Western tailgate salter
Laptop in rig with internet for GPS and RADAR
Fully insured, 10 yrs experience. NO CLAIMS
Experienced in crew running and multiple site management. 
Located in 60139 willing to travel 100 miles any direction

Last years boss able to give outstanding review and confirm reason for lay off was several contracts went national this year last minute.

Email : [email protected] 
Phone : 630-361-4390


----------

